# '67 GTO Shocks & Alignment



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

What does the GTO Hive recommend for shocks in a stock suspension '67 GTO Convertible? I want to consider the stock design, which are kinda pricey, against some quality aftermarket shocks.

Also, what are the recommended alignment specs? It looks like there is not much caster available with shims, or if these cars benefit from more caster. Visually it seems to have very little if any caster.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I went with Bilstein shocks, pricey but I am very pleased with the performance.

You have posted your question on the 2002-2004 GTO page, I will move it to the proper page.


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

+1^ on the shocks.


----------



## AJFrechette (May 25, 2011)

I also went with Bilsteins after wearing out a cheap pair of monroe shocks in one year. Heavy car. Front end seems to take a lot of punishment...


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

I would imagine this set. Correct?

https://www.amazon.com/BILSTEIN-VEHICLES-INCLUDING-CHEVELLE-ABSORBERS/dp/B01AV81F5Y


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Back in the day (1972 - 1976) when my 66 GTO was my daily (and only) driver, I installed Koni shocks on the front and ran Michelin radials. I probably had the best handling 66 in town.

Flash forward to my full rotisserie frame-off restoration in 2014. I wanted new Konis but they don't make them for that application anymore. I wanted that type of performance but a near-stock appearance. I purchased KYB gas shocks and painted them the correct grey color of the stock shocks. I also run Diamondback Radial T/As.

Yes, I know the correct stock shock has the spiral housing, but most people don't and no one looks close enough to tell the difference. I bought mine from Shock Warehouse. No affiliation, just a content customer.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have Koni adjustables set aside for my '72 T/A, loved them along with VSE bars & slightly cut front springs on my '80 T/A autocross/street racer.
Have installed Bilsteins before on A-body's & would do so again if was going down the driver route with my '71 HO cars. Original correct part number date coded spiral shocks as well as swapping over to pairs of front adj drag shocks is where am going. Still have the original early 70's pair of Monroe front drag shocks that came off my GT-37, pulled them off many years ago & banded them, they may still be good.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

So what are the best alignment specs for a stock suspension car?


----------

